# What is a McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 ???



## sawnut

Does anyone know anything about a McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 saw? I found a used one but the seller knows nothing about it.

Looking for how many CC's the motor is, relative horsepower etc.

Is this a good saw or is it more of a wall hanger?

What's it going to be like to run a old boy like this all day?

Any help is much appreciated!!!

Sawnut.....


----------



## Robert Doubrava

Did ya check out www.acresinternet.com/sites/cscc

Mike Acres Chainsaw Collector's Corner


----------



## sawnut

Hi Robert,

I tried your link to the CSCC but it looks like that page has moved, at least for a week or two.

Do you have any other good sources for chainsaw info?

Thanks, Sawnut


----------



## John in MA

Robert's URL is bad. Here's the real address:

http://www.acresinternet.com/sites/cscc.nsf

All the info a person could want.


----------



## Bill G

I have never seen a Mac that was not a boat anchor. I have watched guys pull all day on them and they never start. I got a few in the shop now that I need to get rid of. I am sure there are some good Mac's but my experience has been with bad ones. I believe I have a 10-10 that I believe is complete. If you need parts let me know

Bill


----------



## sawnut

You got me scared. I guess thats why I asked about McCulloch. I only know about Stihl's I guess I will quit trying to save my money and buy what I know is the best.

For anyone wondering about the saw I am looking at:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2047035662

Actually the price on this saw is getting up there where I would rather have an 026 pro or even an 046 magnum saw for a few more bucks.

Thanks to all who helped me with the info!!!

Sawnut


----------



## sedanman

Boat anchor or not, that saw has earned the right to become a museum piece. You can restore something many times but its only original once! I'd bet the ranch that this saw will NEVER see wood.


----------



## John in MA

It looks like a great saw for the collector, but I wouldn't want it for cutting. On the heavy side, parts are getting mighty hard to find for Macs these days, and the price is far too high for what it offers.


----------



## johncinco

*The B*st*rd Children of saws*

As an amateur in the saw gathering crowd, I have learned a couple things so far. Most people love to hate macs. They will talk smack all day long about how bad they are and how there stihl/husker is the greatest thing since the invention of chain. The other crowd loves their macs. I fall into the second crowd. I came into my great grandfathers saw a couple years ago and have bought and tinkered with them since. I finally got that old beast running running recently and plan to enter the antique category labor day weekend. I just bought my 2nd old one recently, and keep looking for something special all the time. I have been warned already that it is an addiction, and I should run as quick as possible. That saw your looking at, it is awful, way too heavy, you would never get any enjoyment out of it. As a matter of fact NEVER look at it again, save your self quick! (please ignore my bids on it as well) and dont tell Tim I like it either! Oh yeah, avoid any further abuse, and Don't go look at the 1000, with a 6.1 CI engine. The biggest competition that I have seen other than a couple serious saw guys are the go cart guys. They use the motors and dump the rest. Keep buying red and orange ones! JB


----------



## John in MA

Isn't the Mac 1000 a Partner P100?


----------



## ccicora

I sold a Mac 10-10 on the zone this past year. It was a good saw for its day. It was built as a saw to be used for small wood 18" and under. It ran good till it was lent out and a guy ran the saw with no filter. I'm a Sthil guy but I did like running that saw. As far as weight, well alls I half to say is get bigger arms and back muscles.

As for the price on Ebay... too much for that saw even though it looks cherry. For a good running 10-10 is worth in the 100-150 range.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Bill G

johncinco,

When I said I had never seen a Mac that was not a boat anchor that was my personal experience. It was actually more of a joke than anything else. It was not talking smack. As I stated earlier I am sure there are some good ones. If Mac did not build some good saws they would have sold as many as the did. I am not a Stihl or Husky person. I prefer a saw that starts easy, runs hard as long as I do, and lasts a long time. If that is a Stihl, Husky, Homelite, or Echo then so be it. I have never had a Mac that would do that although I am sure there are some that would.As for the question regarding the 10-10, now that I see what saw is being referred to I agree with the previous posts. This saw is new and should never be used. It belongs on a shelf. My favorite saw of all saws I have used is a Homelite Super EZ. A few weeks back there was a brand new one sold on ebay. I wish I would have at least tried to buy it. I believe I have convinced my wife to let me display a saw on a shelf in the house and this would have been perfect.


----------



## sawnut

Wow, this is great. With a bunch of info like this, I'll have to just try one and see if I like it. My history of saw knowlege starts at Lowes home improvement stores (stop laughing). A local Lowes store closed only to move across the road and open up an even bigger store. So everything was on clearance starting at 40% off. I found a few saws that were new but on display, and thanks to the knowlegable staff, I got a Poulan Pro 295, and a Pro 330 for 50% off (for demo's) and then another 40% off at the register. Go figure? Anyhow, I used them last season quite a bit and have to say, my Dad and his Stihl 051AV was still the king of fire wood. I decided to sell all my Poulans and search for bigger and better saws. Guess Dad's Stihl has infulenced me quite a bit as I have an 088 magnum on order. I always end up buying elephant guns.....Arghhh.......I do like to try different things and have heard some good old stories about Mac's like the 1-51, and so thought I would ask the experts.

Poulans are good saws, but if you need something with balls, you better look elseware. They don't make anything big enough to make time on 24" Oak here in Ohio.

Thanks to all the replys.....Sawnut....


----------



## John in MA

There are a lot of big 'ol Macs out there that are pretty good. The SP125 and 380 come to mind.

I know what you mean about the big guns. You should see me cutting 10" maple with a 110cc Jonsereds.


----------



## oakman

hello, old mac lover here. in my opinion, some of the best saws ever made were the macs between 1960, and 1972. i have many in my collection, most 80ccs and bigger. yea, they don't rev like a modern saw, and they are heavy, but that was the technology for the times. 066's and 088's, and the like, ain't exactly light neither. i have gotten a lot that were retired after 10 or 15 years of hard service in the woods, sat in a barn or in someones garage since, and required no more than a good cleaning, carb cleaned out, and occasionally an ignition adjustment to run strong again. i wonder, in 30 or 40 years, if i'm still among the living, how many saws of today will be able to make the same claim to fame. can all those plastic parts survive that long? guess we'll have to wait and see. anybody thinks these old macs are gutless, come on up to my place. i got a super 250 made in canada with a 30" gb bar that gets right up and talks to ya. also got a 1-41 i bought from chris ciccora that after a little tweaking, is the screaminist old mac i ever saw. and, if yer brave enough, you can run one of my super pro 125's. if'n that saw don't get your attention, you need viagra. oh yea, don't ferget yer ear protection!


----------



## Johnc(ks)

The Pro-Mac 10-10 has a 3.5 cu. in. engine (I don't know hp rating). I have a Mac 10-10 Auto, which has a slightly smaller (3.3 cu. in.) engine, and is really a screamer.....when I can keep it running. I've only been able to burn an entire tank of fuel once (without a breakdown) in the 5 years I've owned it. The last time I tried to use it, it ran great at home but after 5 or 6 cuts it died and wouldn't restart. The only saw I've owned that was more aggravating was my old Power-Mac 6 (also a screamer).
These saws were truly engineering marvels for their time (late 60's - early 70's) but had some annoying weaknesses. They used a host of unique molded plastic and rubber parts in the fuel and oil systems that were prone to failure, and to make matters worse, McCulloch parts support was pretty pathetic (at least at my local dealer), even 20 years ago.
If you're looking for something to tear down, play with, or annoy your neighbors with....one of these Macs would be what you're looking for. If you're looking for something to start, run, cut, and idle reliably...you might want to look for a different color saw.

John C.


----------



## johncinco

*Amen!*

Oakman I plan on making the trip to your place some time to chat and check out the the toys. Thanks again for the help and info in the past. To Bill G, no offensive taken or given. If we couldnt talk it up, we would miss half the fun! My idea was that everybody has their preference and likes to give the stick any time the opp comes available. Dont come near me with a polaris when I am on my Ski-doo! (unless you have an extra $100) I did not get the 1000, had to tend to biz at home and lost by $20. Heck I can make that up in shipping by picking it up in person. Maybe somebody will back out. Now if I had to make my living in the woods like some of these guys, I am sure I would have a different opinion and preference. My dad cuts with his Stihl and frowns at me when I show up carrying yellow. My car collection includes 4 Opel GTs, they dont make those any more either! The info on this thread has been great and really caught me up on some of the history, even if some of it contradicts. Mike A's site is great, but I still have a hard time following which line follows which numbers. Have a great weekend! John Brooks I am off to see 2 different mills run this weekend to figure out what I want to run for fun.


----------



## oakman

"If you're looking for something to start, run, cut, and idle reliably...you might want to look for a different color saw."

well i'll admit i think mcculloch had some design flaws in their smaller displacement saws. however, were i a pro logger or made my living with a saw back then, i would've chose a larger saw than a 10-10 to go to work with. even though they called one model a "pro mac", i have my doubts that it was ever intended to be used in a logging environment. none of my 80cc or larger macs from that time period have any molded plastic or rubber parts, in critical areas, with the exception of fuel lines, knobs, and the carb boot on the sp125, and i have never had a failure of any of these parts. and all of 'em will start, run, and idle all day long as easily as any of my modern saws, a few even better. i am primarily reffering to the 1- series macs, the 250's, 380's, and super pro 125's, as i believe these particular saws were the most ruggedly built saws, and are by far the easiest to maintain. i know there are some even older macs, gear drives and 2 man's that were built just as well, although i haven't gotten into collecting those, yet. god help me if i do...........................................................


----------



## Johnc(ks)

Don't get me wrong....I won't throw out a saw just because it is yellow and says Mac on the side. I did a lot of cutting and limbing with the old PM-6, but when the oiler quit (and the dealer couldn't get parts for it), I gave it to a friend so he could build a (big) RC airplane around the engine.
The few times that I had my 10-10 Auto running, I couldn't bog down that little engine with a 16" bar...even while cutting hedge. My secret plan is still to resolve the saw's problems, and then convince my neighbor to trade me even-up for his 1-42. 
(Something tells me I'd better have a very convincing sales pitch for my secret plan.)

John C.


----------



## Bill G

As I got to thinking I can remember one good Mac that I used. When I was in college I worked for the US Army Corps of Engineers. My main duties during the summer were serving as a lawn jockey. I was noted for not liking to mow around trees and I would find away to cut them down. We had 2 Mac's and a Pioneer. The pioneer was a beautiful saw, especially with a 28" bar. One MAC was a toy that would never run (just like all my other experiences with the toy Mac's). The other Mac was a old one I believe it was a Model 35 (not sure though). It was the kind that had no cover over the drive sprocket and used I believe 1/2 pitch chain. The bar pointed upward at a large angle. I need to cut off some stumps one day and I thought I would get the old Mac out I see if it would run. The darn thing started right up and I used it to do all my work that day. I bought an identical saw a month ago just to see if I could get it running. I brought it home cleaned it up and the son of a gun started right up. The chain will not cut hot butter but it does run. I know there are good Macs and I am always looking to by some of the older bigger ones. Just like everyone else I would love to pick up a 125 and a 2 man Mac. I have some 2 man Mall's but they are not even in the same league as the 2 man Mac.

Bill


----------



## stihltech

*10-10*

I started out with a 10-10 in my pre-Stihl days. Other than always having a spare starter rope on hand, it did a pretty good job. WAY better than a 610.
But I have no intention of going back to it.


----------



## eyolf

When I was a lad, my dad had 3 chain saws; an old Homelite 26 and 2 mac 3-25's (this is early 1960's). The 3-25's were parked in an old car trunk out in the pasture, but the 26 had trade-in value (ended up on the wall at dealer) so we got ourselves a Homelite 17. I still have the 17.

After Dad was killed in an accident, Mom remarried, and life went on...sometime later, I had the opportunity to buy the old farm; low and behold, the old '50 Ford was still in the pasture, and the 2, 3-25's were still in the trunk.

They don't run any better now than they did then.


----------



## Tony Snyder

I worked on many 10-10s in the 1980 period. They were fair to good saws for the day. They had the iron cylinder liner, if you didn't know. I owned a 700 which is not much more than a 70cc, 10-10. Again, a good saw for it's time, baring a lubrication goof up, they were very durable.

I wouldn't want to use either of them today, too slow, too heavy, and too much vibration. However, I would rather have than the Homelites of that period.


----------



## Bill G

Tony,

What Homelite saws are you referring to ? I have always loved the Homelite saws but I can nominate some for the biggest pieces of junk made. The leading one from the time period mentioned would be the 330. There are several others also. On the other hand in my opinion it would be tough to find a better 3.5 cu saw more the money than the Super XL in that time period. I was just wonder which ones you hated.

Bill


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Hello saw guys, 

I have one up for grabs. No starter handle. 


A old timer(84yrs.), gave it to me today,along with a mess of mustard greens yeah, what a day!  




FREE FREE FREE if anyone wants it, McCulloch pro mac 10-10,
MP


----------



## Tzed250

*I'll take it*

I would love to have it! How do you want to work it out? Let me know.

John


----------



## monkeypuzzle

She is yours Tzed250, I'll e-mail you Thursday.


----------



## seesaw

*Last of the "good" Macs*

They were still making the ProMac 10-10 and the ProMac 700 right up to about four years ago. They don't compare to the tech. of today but, were fine saws. My experience w/the 10-10 was excellent. She screamed. I don't know the difference 'tween the 10-10 and the ProMac 10-10 though.


----------



## johncinco

*heres one of mine*

Heres a pic of my mac 10-10 NOS (new old stuff) It has been run briefly, but never touched wood. I have the original box as well. I kept it in the living room for about 6 months after I got it, but the GF eventually won out and I had to move it to the garage. JB


----------



## gatkeper1

I know of one distributor who still has Pro Mac 10-10S's in stock
$200.00


----------



## johncinco

I forgot to mention mine in early 70's, so I imagine they are not quite the same.


----------



## shoot501

I had a pro mac 10-10 for 8 or 9 yrs that I used to cut wood and do a little logging with. Must have been a tuff saw cause in them days I didn't take care of anything. I remember it always started easy enough but after it was warmed up restarting after fueling or checking the chain was a real bugger. Also that thing would make my hands go numb after a tank or two. Seemed to have good power and never did I have anything go wrong with it, a whole different class of saws than the new crop of macs.


----------



## Whistler

shoot501, I had a CP55 McCulloch as my first saw , same symptoms as yours . I often wondered if that is where the term 'Yellow Dog' came from !!!!


----------



## OkieBob7

*Mac 10-10*

I have a Mac 10-10 and it is a wood cuttin chainsaw. It revs fast and stays strong. It'll cut with and saw made the same size.. I own 3 mcculloch saws and love em.


----------



## Tzed250

A thread from way back in the day...


----------



## LazyJ

The 10-10 has the sweetest sound of any firewood saw ever made


----------



## heimannm

*My $0.02*

I have a 10-10 that I bought of eBay as I thought it would help balance my collection. I cleaned it up a little and replaced a few worn / missing items and it starts and runs very well. I like the fact that it has 3/8" pitch chain and 16" bar, pretty durable combination. If I were a professional and needed something to run all day every day I would certainly go with something more modern, but you have to love the sound the old McCulloch saws make. I'm sure my neighbors are even beginning to learn the difference between the McCulloch's (make your chest thump), the old Homelites (my ears are still ringing), the Jonsered saws (can hardly tell they are running) and the Stihl (quite a bark itself).

Bill, if you have any boat anchors you want to get rid of let me know, I can swing by later next week to have a look and perhaps let you see a little green early this spring.

Mark


----------



## GASoline71

LazyJ said:


> The 10-10 has the sweetest sound of any *firewood* saw ever made



Nah... that would be an 041 Super...

Gary


----------



## Tzed250

GASoline71 said:


> Nah... that would be an 041 Super...
> 
> Gary



Both from the same era...


----------



## Kami

gatkeper1 said:


> I know of one distributor who still has Pro Mac 10-10S's in stock
> $200.00




can anybody give me the name and adress - or better the www-adress of this dealer?

thx

Kami


----------



## Tzed250

That was more than five years ago...


----------



## Kami

i know - but i speculate that it is still a shelf warmer...

Kami


----------



## tomdcoker

If you are interested, there is a dealer in CA. that sells new Pro mac 10-10S for $500.00. I got some literature from them last year so that information may not hold up. If you want there name let me know and I will see if I can find it. Tom


----------



## doc874

*Pro Mac 10-10*

Just picked up a nice looking Pro Mac 10 10 if anyones interested, its complete but will need a cleaning from sitting. Comes with a very good 16-18 inch bar and chain. Pics if you'd like. Hundred bucks and shipping its yours. I haven't started it yet but spark is good as is compression pulls easily, i will get'er started as well before selling or if no interest i'll fleabay it later next week. This one has a chain break.


----------



## rrob311

*Mcculloch Mac 10-10*

Here is a good story for all of the MAC haters out there. I was given a Mac 10-10 (67-70) chainsaw in the spring of 2003 from a buddy for helping him move. The pull starter was broken. I didn't have time to mess with it so I put it in my storage unit (with gas still in it) when I moved cross country. I was finally able last month to retrieve the saw. I loaded it into the back of my car and drove it back east. I finally had a chance yesterday to finally work on it. So I fixed the pull starter sprayed some teflon on the recoil and after a few pulls it FIRED with old gas and ran! So I then filled it up with fresh gas and it runs fine. I will post a picture of the saw soon. These saws are like gold the value just keeps going up. I remember when alot of people had a busted mcculloch in their garage like 15 years ago.


----------



## alpinecrick

sawnut said:


> You got me scared. I guess thats why I asked about McCulloch. I only know about Stihl's I guess I will quit trying to save my money and buy what I know is the best.
> 
> For anyone wondering about the saw I am looking at:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2047035662
> 
> Actually the price on this saw is getting up there where I would rather have an 026 pro or even an 046 magnum saw for a few more bucks.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me with the info!!!
> 
> Sawnut



The 10-10 may be one of the most popular models of chainsaw ever built--at least if you discount the box store cheapies. It was produced from the late 60's to the 90's some time. It is built like the rest of the late 40's-70's Macs--very, very, well. That's one reason you still see them for sale and running on fleabay.

I have a 7 Macs setting around from the late 50's to the late 70's--some haven't been started in a year. I'm betting every one of them will start on the third pull (OK, some of the ones setting for a while may take 5-6 pulls..... )

But if your not into a vintage machine, then a newer saw would probably do you better.


Casey


----------



## alpinecrick

rrob311 said:


> Here is a good story for all of the MAC haters out there. I was given a Mac 10-10 (67-70) chainsaw in the spring of 2003 from a buddy for helping him move. The pull starter was broken. I didn't have time to mess with it so I put it in my storage unit (with gas still in it) when I moved cross country. I was finally able last month to retrieve the saw. I loaded it into the back of my car and drove it back east. I finally had a chance yesterday to finally work on it. So I fixed the pull starter sprayed some teflon on the recoil and after a few pulls it FIRED with old gas and ran! So I then filled it up with fresh gas and it runs fine. I will post a picture of the saw soon. These saws are like gold the value just keeps going up. I remember when alot of people had a busted mcculloch in their garage like 15 years ago.




About 4 years ago, I spied an old mac sitting in the shed of a neighbor. Gave him 20 bucks for a 7-10. There was an inch of chicken####, and a couple inches of cobwebs and dead flies on it--had to scrape it off with a putty knife just to see what model it was. It still had gas in it. I dumped the gas out, put fresh gas in.....two pulls with the choke on, third pull with the choke off.....and it started.......


Casey


----------



## mcculluch153

i have a 10-10 ,and its a lil rough to first start but starts fine after that, and i love it 
sure i would rather have a 4-600 dollar new saw but for the price,and nostalgia what the heck-lol 
i just got a 1-53!!- its 80cc's:greenchainsaw: - i know its big as hell ,but i wont be climbing trees like you guys do just every day things 

oh btw the 10-10 is 54 cc


----------



## supertiger

*Mac 10-10 great saw*

My dad had one, and now it's mine. It's not a pro mac 10 10 it's the original. Make sure to drain the gas out after every use. A tiny bit of starting fluid and it gets after it. We used the stuff out of it and finally burned up the motor, only because someone used regular oil in the gas for years before I realized thats not a good thing. Had it bored and ringed and it still runs great. You do have to pull a few times but the motor is like 3 cubic inches and it pulls kinda hard. It has a manual oiler and can handle most jobs.
If I'm just going to a job and don't know what to bring . That's the one I take It's a little heavy for the small stuff and a bit small for the really big stuff. Good all around saw.
I've buried that 16" hard nose bar in thirty inches of OAK many times and it never missed a beat. To bad the quality of Macs went south during the years but that one is a classic. As far as the weight goes. It is not that bad even by todays standards for the power. Vibration is another story though. Plan on having your hands and arms tingling for a while after a hard days work.

Keep it sharp, keep it clean, run it often and it will last a long time. Almost 40 years so far.
I use a light Echo 3450 now for the little stuff and a heavy 4 cubic inch modified Poulan 3400 with a 20 inch bar for the bigger stuff.


----------



## The Restore Kid

sawnut said:


> Does anyone know anything about a McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 saw? I found a used one but the seller knows nothing about it.
> 
> Looking for how many CC's the motor is, relative horsepower etc.
> 
> Is this a good saw or is it more of a wall hanger?
> 
> What's it going to be like to run a old boy like this all day?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!!
> 
> Sawnut.....




I joined this site, JUST TO respond to this question, as you seam to getting A LOT of bogus answers.. These saws are INCREDIBLE MACHINES!!!! In EVERY way shape and form.. 

AND I MEAN FAR BETTER!!!!! than the 8,000 dollar Husqvarnas ever dreamed of being... 

I am a small engine guy FOR A LIVING!! I have worked on them all.. Siihl makes a really reliable strong smooth running saw, BUT they are HARD AS HELL!!! to work on..

Husqvarna make s strong running saw, they (tend to) start and run pretty great.. BUT!!!! They wear out, and sometimes DON'T START worth a ****... 
.
.
.
If ANYONE!!!!!!! EVER TELLS YOU!!! a Mcculloch is impossible to start, or is a boat anchor, has either ONLY OWNED one that is just totally ran to death, never mainatined, and ALWAYS OWNED by someone who has no idea what they are doing in the first place.. I have a few different makes and models of Mcculloch saws that I USE personally, (not for sale) BECAUSE ALTHOUGH the thing is FIFTY YEARS OLD!! It ALWAYS!! starts and pulls like a *****.. 

Case in point.. I had one (sold it to be rebuilt into a vintage gokart engine) UNLIKE people do with Husqvaranas.. This thing was a 1964 model.. HEAVY... LOUD... just a bear to use everyday.. It had so many damned miles on it, IT WAS impossible to start.. SO, first time of the day running it, I just dumped a shot of gas down the throat to get it going.. Once it barked and warmed up it stared fine all day after that... That is a matter of the engine having extremely high miles.. Rings and seals and stuff wear out... STILL RUNS AND CUTS JUST FINE!!! I mean would outrun my brother in laws (smaller) BUT BRAND NEW and modern design, Husqvara that WORE OUT WORE OUT!! JUNK!!! in 2 years.... 

The one I use now, is a Mcculloch Super Pro 70... OLD 1970's saw.. Pretty well the ame saw you are talking about, only 20 years older.. THIS SAW I bought from a SCRAP YARD!! for 6 dollars.. It is BY FAR!! The strongest running saw I've had or held... Evidently it was junked do to a leaking seal between the oil tank and engine crank case, because anything over 1/2 tank of oil, will end up burning strait through the engine... I just never fill it more than 1/2 way and it's fine.. If I really cared, I would split the motor and give it a going through.. But it gets used constantly, and I really don't care.. 

MY NEIGHBOR, good buddy of mine, has a BRAND NEW!!! Husqvarna.. I can't remember the model, but i do remember while back him saying it was 60 some CC's.. HIS SAW WILL NOT EVEN TURN OVER most the time.. I mean pull the rope.. AND NOTHING THERE!!!  have to pull the rope 1/2 dozen times berfore it catches.. Last night he sat there beating the side of the engine trying to get his rope to engage.. 

I will give the saw credit, as the carburetor is a little lean.. I tell him all the time he should let me tweak it for him, but he doesn't seam that worried about it refusing to wind out for the first minute until it is warm.. 

That being said, it runs and cuts pretty damned good once it is finally running..  

MY SAW!!!! On the other hand.. STARTS RITE UP!! EVERY TIME!!!  It has an old fashion stupid bar with NO ROLLER AT ALL at the tip, and is pulling a WORN OUT TO DEATH stretched and leaning 20 inch chain around it... The engine eats chain lube if you over fill it.. and IT'S ALREADY FORTY PLUS YEARS OLD!!!! 

My saw is just a fraction larger cubic inches wise, but has cut more wood than Erics saw ever will, is 40 years in the dark ages technology wise, and is an old man.. and cuts just about exactly the same as erics saw does.. we are just about a dead match, with ME HAVING the %1 advantage.....

I work on smalll engines for a living.. I am HERE TO TELL YOU!!!!!!! There is NO SUCH THING as a GOOD modern chainsaw.. Not even Mcculloch makes one... Tree Huggers have them so Eco friendly, that they are totaly impossible to adjust to run as it should, and china's economy, has made impossible to build a decent saw, for the same price as chinese crap.. These two factors have made anything you buy pretty well chinese junk.. You can spend THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS!!!!  THOU!!!! SANDS!!!! FOUR DIGIT PRICE TAGS on these big bad brand new Husqvarans...

and they don't start,.. HELL.. it won't even TURN OVER!!! and once it IS RUNNING.. you had better make it count, because it's so eco-Friendly, is gonna totally MELT DOWN and be worn out JUNK!!! in ten years... 

My saw... If i am hogging through a HUGE dead and hardened standing Dutch Elm stump, it's dry as gunpodwer, and hard as marble... I can just smash in the (oiler) button with my thumb, and PYSICALLY PUMP more oil to the chain.. a new sa wont do that.. I can rebuild mine with a screwdriver.. a Modern Stihl won't let you FIND THE CARB!!!....

Buy this saw and you'll love it..


----------



## djones

Right on "Kid", I have several of the 10-10 and a 700, 7-10 , 55, 60, and they all run and cut wood for me all day long. I agree with your assessment of the mac 10-10, a screwdriver and a pocket knife gets you out of any trouble and back into cutting most of the time. They are quite easy to work on and take apart. As I look on e-bay I see that they are getting harder to find so I may not sell as many as I have in the past. I like to have one or two as backup parts saws. When you find any runners or parts saws cheap, grab them and hang on to them.


----------



## tallfarmboy

A 12 year old thread that was dug up 6 years ago has been resurrected again! LONG LIVE ARBORISTSITE.COM!


----------



## naturelover

.


----------



## fearofpavement

I sold a Mac 10-10A a few days ago for $60. They don't have AV, don't have a chain brake and are loud as all get out. They cut good. The 10-10A is 54cc I believe and it's power to weight ratio isn't bad (no safety add ons, lol)
There just isn't much market for them. Not really a daily cutter in light of what else is available out there.

I still have another RH start 10-10A and if I can fix the auto oiler, it'll probably go on the block for about $65.00. These saws are "cool" but no market for them. Mac made a ton of them. Never had a hard time getting one started but never cut all day with one either. Well, I did cut with them lots about 25 or 30 years ago but no recent experience to speak of.


----------



## Deererainman

Was searching Craigslist for 10-10 parts today. Look what I found: http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/4714938709.html


----------



## zogger

Deererainman said:


> Was searching Craigslist for 10-10 parts today. Look what I found: http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/4714938709.html




That's a healthy "you suck"! Just for condition and the case! If it runs and you got a killer price, double you suck!


----------



## jughead500

Hell I'd rather have a mcculloch than anything.I read through those old posts and was thinking.WTF! Lol the only 2 macs I have bought that wouldnt run on new gas was a 1-10 with a bullfrog carb and a super 33.the 33 actually run for a little while but flooded out.


----------



## WSE

Such great old saws. So sad they went bankrupt. I may have to be buried with my grandfathers old 55. Nothing beats that thunderous Mac exhaust note!


----------



## Deererainman

zogger said:


> That's a healthy "you suck"! Just for condition and the case! If it runs and you got a killer price, double you suck!


Sadly, I have enough yellow. (I know very sad) It's available, you may want to email the guy and see if he'll ship it.


----------



## zogger

Deererainman said:


> Sadly, I have enough yellow. (I know very sad) It's available, you may want to email the guy and see if he'll ship it.



Oh, not in a saw buying position at all now, doing other stuff with my limited funds. I am sure though if you were to grab it cheap locally, someone here would snarf it off the tradin post.


----------



## krustysurfer

Macs are Wonderful! especially if treated well! My ProMac 700 screams especially after hotrodding by Jereme Bell! the 10-10s have good RPMs going for them and will run a 28" bar with only a 54cc engine! that is pretty incredible! and they Hot rod/port nicely if you know what your doing...They can give a 70cc saw a run for their money 
We hope you love your 10-10!
Thread Resurrected!  
Aloha TD


----------



## heimannm

PM55 and variants as well as the 10-10S are 57cc (1.182 bore x 1.3785 stroke).

If you like a 10-10S, find a nice PM55...

Mark


----------



## Brent Adams

This is pretty cool! This post started in 08 I think? 
Popular opinion of Macs seemed pretty low in general. Now, they are almost sacred and revered. 
Supply and demand, coupled with the new "green" limitations. 
People who have only ran the newer limited saws get hold of one of the old torque monsters, and it changes their entire outlook. 
I personally dont want anything that ISNT YELLOW. 
I dont make a living with a saw, just cut a lot of firewood. 
If I did, it would be a different story, as parts availability and service/warranty support would be a real factor.
As it is, I can take the time to service the 1010S and PM700 properly. A little compressed air and some brake parts cleaner, along with a new spark plug and the right lube for recoil starter, and these old brutes are as reliable as anything.
Both of mine start and run well. They will let you know when they get dirty and need cleaned, as they tend to overheat. Thats what most people complain about is hot starting. Never had an issue, but I dont let oil and sawdust build up around cooling fins and the coil. 
Did I mention that the 700 with an 18" bar literally CANT be stalled down unless the tree pinches tight on the bar? You can lay down on it if you want. It doesnt care. Try that with your new "faster" saw. A shorter bar and an aggressive chain grind will cut faster than a lot of 15k rpm saws. That torque is a factor. They were built that way for a reason
Not saying anythimg bad about modern saws. They are faster and lighter than the older ones. I just dont believe they are as well built, but maybe they arent made to last as long as the older ones. If they were, Stihl and Husky might be as out of bisiness as Macculloch is.


----------



## HerbHammer

heimannm said:


> PM55 and variants as well as the 10-10S are 57cc (1.182 bore x 1.3785 stroke).
> 
> If you like a 10-10S, find a nice PM55...
> 
> Mark




Mark, 
I've got a 10-10s as well as older PM 10-10. Whats the difference between the 10-10 and the PM55? Any advantages over the 10-10?


----------



## Husky Man

I learned to cut with my Dad's old Mac SP 60, I Wish that I had known he was trading it off, I would have bought it, I would Love to Stihl have that old Mac around.

That "Restore Kid" is an IDIOT, I don't know what his experiences were with Husqvarna, but they sure weren't the same as Mine. I have 6 Huskies (Ok 5,and the Wife has 1)

That old Mac SP 60 was a Great Saw, but it wouldn't hold a candle to my 266XP. I bought that 266XP New in '91, it is Stihl a Ripping saw, it has NEVER been difficult to start, usually FIRST, sometimes the Second pull. IF I have to pull it more than 3 times, I am checking the ON/OFF Switch (Done That) if that doesn't do it, I'm checking the Fuel Tank( Yep, Done That Too) There is a REASON that I call my 266 "Old Reliable" closing in on 30 years old, and Stihl Running Like a Champ.

I Love those Old Mac's but that Restore Kid was sounding Like Nancy and Chucky at a Trump Rally, and sounds just about as Stupid, as Nancy and Chucky

BTW, some one thought this thread went back to 2008, yep, but Even Further Back to 2002, this thread has been revived several times 


Doug


----------



## heimannm

As noted, the PM55 and 10-10S models are bigger displacement and in my opinion more aggressive porting. A 10-10 stock could not keep up with one.

Mark


----------



## HerbHammer

heimannm said:


> As noted, the PM55 and 10-10S models are bigger displacement and in my opinion more aggressive porting. A 10-10 stock could not keep up with one.
> 
> Mark


Then whats the difference between the PM55 and the 10-10s? Is the PM55 its predecessor?


----------



## mogulmasher

The pm55 does not have adjustable hi speed jets. Other than that my old pm55 didn't run any different or look any different than the 10-10s I still have.


----------



## HerbHammer

Interesting, thats a pretty big disadvantage with respect to tunability. I would favor the 10-10s then, especially given their relative availability.


----------



## RandyMac

well chew on this ya scurvy dogs, since 1950, 90% of the Old Growth timber was cut with McCullochs and Homelites.
Stihls and Huskies simply didn't make the cut.


----------



## heimannm

Come over and run my PM55 and you may change your mind. McCulloch did a great job of matching the fixed jet carburetor to their saws. I have the fixed H on the PM55, an SP80, and an SP125 and they are all perfectly tuned for heavy cutting.

Mark


----------



## mogulmasher

You are right Mark my pm55 was tuned well. I have limited space and didn't want 2 57cc Macs, kept the 10-10s cause it's nearly spotless


----------



## heimannm

You need more space...that way you can keep one (or more) of each.




Mark


----------



## mogulmasher

Haha, I'd love to Mark. Problem is not only into saws, but got 2 vintage sleds, 4 modern sleds, and a hot rod I'm trying to build. Trying to actually get myself down to about 10 saws. My Macs aren't going anywhere though, they are too fun....and make such a wonderful sound!


----------



## 2broke2ride

mogulmasher said:


> Haha, I'd love to Mark. Problem is not only into saws, but got 2 vintage sleds, 4 modern sleds, and a hot rod I'm trying to build. Trying to actually get myself down to about 10 saws. My Macs aren't going anywhere though, they are too fun....and make such a wonderful sound!


Hey, just wanted to let you know, the 1-52 turned out great. Fixed that handle bar mount and got the right fan housing and air filter cover on it.


----------



## heimannm

Excellent

Mark


----------



## mogulmasher

Nice 2broke, so happy it turned out good. Was a great running saw, just needed those cosmetic touch ups.


----------



## krustysurfer

heimannm said:


> You need more space...that way you can keep one (or more) of each.
> 
> View attachment 722200
> 
> 
> Mark


Thats an Addiction ISSUE


----------



## mogulmasher

krustysurfer said:


> Macs are Wonderful! especially if treated well! My ProMac 700 screams especially after hotrodding by Jereme Bell! the 10-10s have good RPMs going for them and will run a 28" bar with only a 54cc engine! that is pretty incredible! and they Hot rod/port nicely if you know what your doing...They can give a 70cc saw a run for their money
> We hope you love your 10-10!
> Thread Resurrected!
> Aloha TD



I occasionally see mention of porting Mac saws. When I Google the topic for more info I really don't come up with much. I've got a spare pm700 cylinder and 10-10 chassis. Wouldn't mind putting together a bit of a hot rod saw, but I have no idea where to start.


----------



## krustysurfer

mogulmasher said:


> I occasionally see mention of porting Mac saws. When I Google the topic for more info I really don't come up with much. I've got a spare pm700 cylinder and 10-10 chassis. Wouldn't mind putting together a bit of a hot rod saw, but I have no idea where to start.


JEREME BELL North Carolina - *Southern Boys Repair* tell him Timothy from Michigan sent you... he will treat you right, gentleman, southern hospitality, pretty much ego less fella who goes above and beyond just like the good old ,just like momma raised their boys how to be... a total pleasure to work with ... AND HE KNOWS HIS SH!T  i will send you his phone # in a private message- aloha TD


----------



## mogulmasher

Thanks. I saw his name come up in a porting post. I searched him and southern boy repair on Google, but found nothing.


----------



## krustysurfer

mogulmasher said:


> Thanks. I saw his name come up in a porting post. I searched him and southern boy repair on Google, but found nothing.


conversation sent


----------



## JCS27324

I know this is an almost 19 year old thread, but... I have an old PM 10-10 that runs like a CHAMP, put a 20” bar on it and it’s even more of a beast. And here’s a great site I found:



Model Profile: Pro-Mac 10-10


----------

